# Full choke for ducks



## Jabberwock (Dec 5, 2011)

Alright guys, how many of y'all shoot fulls at ducks? Not bragging or anything.. But on the dove field before duck season, I preferred a full over modified.. And decided to take it to early season ducks.. And loved it. Now I know that on a tight shot I have a better chance of missing, but like the idea of being able to reach a little further! (not skybustin') but hitting them a little harder.

Who agrees with me?


----------



## arrowslinger1 (Dec 5, 2011)

i dont know but ive always been told not to shoot steel with a full choke? that true?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 5, 2011)

there are certain situations that I like a full choke. When slipping around big creeks when the open water is froze I like a full choke to shoot those flushing woodies with...Lots of times the ground is frozen and it's hard to get close to them.


----------



## Quacksmaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Full kicks high flyer does great it's always in my gun


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 5, 2011)

I am either shoot a modified (2 shot or larger) or full (3&4 Shot)both are Kicks and i like them both.


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 5, 2011)

arrowslinger1 said:


> i dont know but ive always been told not to shoot steel with a full choke? that true?



Some full chokes are rated for steel, some aren't.  Modern Remington guns come with flush mount full chokes that shoot steel and actually pattern it well, too.


----------



## Timberdawg (Dec 5, 2011)

arrowslinger1 said:


> i dont know but ive always been told not to shoot steel with a full choke? that true?



I have heard the same thing, something about the steel shot actually bouncing off each other and screwing up the pattern.


----------



## CraigM (Dec 5, 2011)

I used an extra full hevi shot choke last year.  It did ok with both Hevi and steel shot


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 5, 2011)

I shoot a full choke in my x2 now. You get alot less cripples!!!


----------



## Jaker (Dec 5, 2011)

used to shoot a carlson full out of my 835, shot a modified out of a m1 and a 887 last year, and now this year im shooting a yildiz o/u with improved modified and modified chokes. with that being said, I patterned my improved modified, versus a buddies sbe2 with kicks full in it, same shells, and mine had a much better pattern, shot at 20 30 and 40 yds, mine was more even, and tighter at each range. I guess my point is, its all about the gun you have. My gun with a imp mod in it, will kill em just as far as your gun with a full.


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaker said:


> used to shoot a carlson full out of my 835, shot a modified out of a m1 and a 887 last year, and now this year im shooting a yildiz o/u with improved modified and modified chokes. with that being said, I patterned my improved modified, versus a buddies sbe2 with kicks full in it, same shells, and mine had a much better pattern, shot at 20 30 and 40 yds, mine was more even, and tighter at each range. I guess my point is, its all about the gun you have. My gun with a imp mod in it, will kill em just as far as your gun with a full.



And don't forget that too tight really blasts them apart over decoys.  I hunt with a modified choke unless it is a special type of shooting I know I will be doing.  My mod chokes are good enough to as far as I need to be doing any shooting.


----------



## turky93 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just bought a Kicks Highflyer Full.
Patterned it today at 35 yards with a 3" 1  3/8 oz BB and got 80 something hits on an 18" X 18" square. 
A mod choke at the same range with the same load got about 60 hits. 
Definitely worth it to buy a Kicks IMO.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 6, 2011)

I hunted with a buddy that swears by a full choke, especially for divers.  His idea was less cripples.  Judging by his shooting, it worked.  I tried it with mixed results.  I kill 99% of my ducks within 30 yards and most of those are even closer.  I stick with an IC tube most of the time...


----------



## Jabberwock (Dec 6, 2011)

Turkey93, what kind of gun were you shooting with the Kicks Highflyer?


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 6, 2011)

I duck hunt with my Turkey choke...always have...i shoot an 870 supermag with a gobbler stopper choke...anytime a duck lands just out of the decoys...they look at this guy right here...its definately nice when you have the ability to reach out there to poke a few ducks at a long distance.


----------



## tpecho (Dec 6, 2011)

What number shot do you guys usually use out of a full choke? I have a Kicks Highflyer Full and am just wondering what number shells work best out of it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Full never leaves my gun.  3s and 4s give me the best pattern with conventional steel.


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 6, 2011)

basspro2232 said:


> I duck hunt with my Turkey choke...always have...i shoot an 870 supermag with a gobbler stopper choke...anytime a duck lands just out of the decoys...they look at this guy right here...its definately nice when you have the ability to reach out there to poke a few ducks at a long distance.



I thought turkey chokes were not rated for steel... U shoot hevi shot?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok guys most full chokes that shoot steel are a modified . When steel came out all the shoot shell makers stated that due to the fact that steel is allot harder that lead it would not deform like lead shot would. Thats why allot of the modern steel like the flight stopper and the new Winchester shells, the shot is not round. Now I dont know about the kicks chokes even thought I have one for my 835. My BPS 10 gauge chokes are stamped with Modifed lead, steel shot full and the lead full choke is stamped do not shoot steel. Also the old shot gun barreles were not  made of  hard steel and when steel came out and we were required by law to shoot it, allot of older shotgun barrels were worn thin by the new steel shot. The way the gun and ammo makes stated they way the chokes were to be used was . Lead Full( not for use with steel shot) Lead Modified = steel full, lead I.C. = steel modified and lead skeet = steel I.C.


----------



## tpecho (Dec 6, 2011)

what do you shoot out of your 835?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2011)

*Depends on where Im hunting*



tpecho said:


> what do you shoot out of your 835?


  kicks high flyer for Open water. In close in the swamp skeet.


----------



## turky93 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jabberwock said:


> Turkey93, what kind of gun were you shooting with the Kicks Highflyer?



Stoeger 3500.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Dec 6, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Lead Modified = steel full, lead I.C. = steel modified and lead skeet = steel I.C.



I have always understood this to be the correct method as well. I am about to buy a carlsons to try it out, but I have always shot an I.C. That would make it a modified when shooting steel.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 7, 2011)

I started duck hunting with a stevens 28" fixed full barrel. 4 yrs later a started shooting a 870 26" barrel with a mod choke. I kill more ducks with the full than mod and I don't shoot at ducks past 35-40 yds, only decoy hunting. I think my problem is finding "that spot" where my cheek goes on the stock on the mod gun and with the full everything fits just right.


----------



## Braedon09 (Dec 7, 2011)

I shoot a Carlston extra full Number 4 Black Clouds in my Remington 887 Nitro mag !! Its great !! Just had a friend of mine buy one for his Bennili and he loves it to . We shoot the same chokes and shells. You do have to watch what you buy , some chokes are for steel and alot of them are for just lead shot .


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 8, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> I thought turkey chokes were not rated for steel... U shoot hevi shot?



Ive shot just about every shell you can think of out of it...hevi-metals, black clouds, xperts...ive even shot the low brass steel shot...never had a problen with it and ive shot cases and cases of steel shot through it


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2011)

*If it works .*



Core Lokt said:


> I started duck hunting with a stevens 28" fixed full barrel. 4 yrs later a started shooting a 870 26" barrel with a mod choke. I kill more ducks with the full than mod and I don't shoot at ducks past 35-40 yds, only decoy hunting. I think my problem is finding "that spot" where my cheek goes on the stock on the mod gun and with the full everything fits just right.


Thats all that matters!


----------

